

Dish Fined $250,000 For Blacklisting Whistle Blowing Employee - 001sky
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Dish-Fined-250000-For-Blacklisting-Whistle-Blowing-Employee-128202

======
gremlinsinc
Why can't we fine Obama for blacklisting a Whistle Blowing Employee......I
mean how is someone whistle blowing on a corrupt corporation different from
someone whistle blowing on a corrupt government agency? Seriously we have our
priorities wrong, cause corruption in government is way worse than corruption
@ Dish network, seriously.

------
xenophanes
250k fine is very misleading:

> OSHA has subsequently forced Dish to pay $157,024 in back wages, $100,000 in
> compensatory damages, as well as the former employee's legal fees.

so 157k was paying a debt, not really a fine.

~~~
001sky
The OSHA headline is fairly precise:

 _US Department of Labor 's OSHA orders DISH Network to pay more than $257,000
in wages and damages to blacklisted former employee_

Back wages typically are "lost opportunity" payments, and not debts (in plain
english usage), but rather contingent liabilities (because they are un-earned
until administratively granted).

Similarly to how none of this was a "fine" but it was an "ordered" payment.

------
adamnemecek
Wait what? What motivates Dish do that? Were they laundering money or
something?

~~~
FireBeyond
My initial thought is that there was a cushy deal and someone higher up was
getting kickbacks, and didn’t like it being called out.

